# Mi PC no reconoce mi tarjeta de video



## angelhitos (Jul 13, 2005)

Tengo una computadora Pentium IV a la cual le he cambiado la tarjeta de video de 32MB por una de 64MB pero mi windows xp me dice que hay conflicto con su software  ¿es el software o la tarjeta?


----------



## MaMu (Jul 13, 2005)

Si hay conflicto con el software, lo mas probable es que tengas instalados los controladores para la tarjeta de 32Mb y que al intercambiar dicha placa por otra de 64Mb, y asumo que esta es mas nueva, el software no reconoce la totalidad del chipset de la nueva placa, teniendo asi que reinstalar nuevamente los drives, por lo general se recomienda que se instale la ultima version del mismo. Un ejemplo, las placas GeForce y los drivers.


----------



## sertec_galvez (Jul 14, 2005)

angelhitos dijo:
			
		

> Tengo una computadora Pentium IV a la cual le he cambiado la tarjeta de video de 32MB por una de 64MB pero mi windows xp me dice que hay conflicto con su software  ¿es el software o la tarjeta?




Fijate exactamente cual es el error. Si cuando la reconoce, le colocas el drivers que vino con la placa, y devuelve ese error, tenes 2 alternativas, o cambias la placa por una que traiga drives para XP o busca en internet en la pagina www.driverguide.com el drivers de la tuya. Seguro que ahi la encontras. 

Suerte


----------

